# Palatinate route of St. James - Rheinland Germany



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Looking to do some bike riding on this route in May. I'll be picking this up in Landstuhl and would greatly appreciate any information you have the route. I'm familiar with the route near Landstuhl

I've got 2-3 days. Planning on an over night with a stay or two in a guest house along the way or camping. I'm not opposed to taking a train back to Landstuhl. Should I head East or West? What sites shouldn't be missed? Any other single track excursions along the way? Favorite restaurants?

I'm fit and can ride all day. I'm looking for a pleasant ride, food, beer/wine.


----------

